
Show HN: Riker – An app to track your reps in the gym - evanspa
https://www.rikerapp.com
======
evanspa
Developer here. Thanks for checking out my new app. In case anyone is curious,
the iOS app is native, written in Obj-C. The Riker web app is written using
React and Redux. The REST API is written in Clojure and the backend is
Postgres.

Will be happy to answer any questions.

